# Analógica o digital?



## Pinchuu (Nov 9, 2009)

La electrónica, como de momento me van enseñando en la universidad, se divide en dos: la electrónica analógica y la electrónica digital. Qué prefieren?

Mi opinion es la analógica, ya que mi experiencia ha sido más buena con los profesores y la encuentro más "distraida y divertida".

Me gustaría saber qué opinais vosotros y que me diérais motivos para que me gustara más la digital.

Saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 9, 2009)

Me gustan más las digitales, porque no hay casi nungún cálculo:

funciona o no funciona

Admás de la enorme cantidad de cosas que se pueden hacer..

para gustos colores

saludos


----------



## Pinchuu (Nov 10, 2009)

Bien pensado los de los cálculos, es un punto a favor para que me guste algo más . 

Y te doy toda la razón en cuanto a lo de 'para gustos los colores' 

A ver si la gente se anima a opinar y da otros puntos de vista.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 10, 2009)

dejando de lado el audio.

la analogica fue el principio, para poder realizar muchos proyectos de equipos que realizan fucniones especificas como ser, por dar un ejemplo un equipo que detecta algo y ademas carga una bateria yo he analizado unos que "te caes de asombro" cuando los comprendes, como con solo 3 transistores hicieron o lograron muchisimas cosas, es loq ue llamo analogica.

hoy dia un transistor en digital solo lo usas para conmutar una carga mayor.

pero antes acomodabas *en equilibrio* 2 transistores y atacabas con entradas por todas partes, asi lograbas maravillas.
pero , de nuevo , aqui va la palabra en negritas.
podes luego de romperte la cabeza lograr un diseño con 2 o 3 transistores maravilloso , que hace lo que vos querias.
pero si luego queres que haga "una cosita mas" se te va todo a la miercoles, cualquier modificacion te tira todo al coño.

AQUI LO BUENO DE LA DIGITAL, la cual es posible gracias a la altisima escla de integracion existente hoy dia .
y eso te permite diseñar en base a modulos que son absolutamente independientes, cada etapa hace lo suyo completamente y va a la siguiente.
esto te permite agregar cosas al diseño sin desequilibrar lo ya realizado.

es fantastico realizar algo con 3 T....pero mas facil es disponer de 4 NAND trigger en un solo chip.
es fantastico hacer algo con 4 NAND trigger .pero mas facil y versatil es hacerlo dentro de un PIC .

uno puede ver en algunos diseños comerciales, equipos que se vendieron miles y miles diseños fantasticos , da trabajo analizarlso y comprenderlos , pero son cosas maravillosas.
por otro lado yo he hecho algunas placas con un solo CI que reemplazan a otras chinas o europeas que tenian varios chips.

es la cosa segun el loco que lo diseña, si tenes a un teorico que va segun cierta estructura veras que usa el tipo 3 chips digamso que por que en su diseño necesitaba un FF y una compuerta NAND.
tan pavo que no vio que con las 2 nand que le sobraban hacia el FF.
o que con ese FF podria haber implementado la funcion de la compuerta.
o que varias etapas de el diseño se podian simplificar.

en fin.
la digital como dije no requiere de la imaginacion que hace falta para la analogica , o para solucionar el problema con pocas cosas.
y les aseguro que no es solo cosa de saber, hace falta creatividad.

un saludo 


l 
n so lr fl


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 10, 2009)

Un punto más para digitales

mi pasión actual son los pic's.

los he retomado y ahora puedo hacer cosas con las que antes no podía ni soñar 

De todas formas no es bueno centrarse en nada específicamente, aprende un poco de todo y luego elije

Un saludo!


----------



## electrodan (Nov 10, 2009)

La analógica va para el lado de la física, la electrónica digital se basa en lalógica y la matemática.
Pero eso de decir que una es mejor de otra no me parece muy sensato...


----------



## sfg88 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lo analogico tiene sus ventajas y sus desventajas y lo propio con lo digital, pero creo no estar equivocado al decir que lo digital nacio de lo analogico, lo digital es mas facil de manejar, se pueden hacer mejores cosas, solo es '0' ó '1', tiene mejor inmunidad ante el ruido, toda señal digital es mas facil de procesar que una señal analogica.
  La unica desventaja de lo digital es que todo en este mundo es analogico y por eso necesita de conversores analogico-digitales y viceversa.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 10, 2009)

cuando te mandaste un diseño con 2 cis, o con un pic y te funciona bien te crees un capo.

un dia , abris un equipo que hace lo mismo y tiene solo 3 transistores , te volves loco para comprender como hace lo que hace, como es que parece ese circuito una arana , que todo se realimenta con todo, que cuando cambia una salida afecta a la entrada de otro T o cambia lso parametros de disparo, como ese diodo que parece mal conectado hace lo que hace .

y te sentis un pelotu....... que jugas con la electronica porque otros "capos" te hicieron juguetitos para que te sea facil.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 10, 2009)

sfg88 dijo:


> todo en este mundo es analogico...



Nosotros mismos somos Seres Analógicos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 10, 2009)

trabajamos con la logica.

pero somos como especie bastante Ilogicos.

diria que somos seres anailogicos: bastante anales e ilogicos


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 10, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> trabajamos con la logica.
> 
> pero somos como especie bastante Ilogicos.
> 
> diria que somos seres anailogicos: bastante anales e ilogicos



 jejjejejeanejajajajjasdasdas, Mas bien, no se puede. wejeejej


----------



## electrodan (Nov 10, 2009)

No somos tan analógicos. Tengo entendido que las neuronas funcionan de manera digital.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 11, 2009)

algunas funciones lógicas se pueden hacer cn unos cuantos transistores, se trata de hacer el diseño más inteligente/sencillo

ahí es donde entra en juego la creatividad


----------



## Pinchuu (Nov 13, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> trabajamos con la logica.
> 
> pero somos como especie bastante Ilogicos.
> 
> diria que somos seres anailogicos: bastante anales e ilogicos



JAJA, muy bueno


----------



## sebitronic (Dic 16, 2009)

Desde mi punto de vista ninguna es mejor que la otra, una sin la otra son obsoletas, con la digital no vas a conseguir nunca la potencia que con la analogica y con la analoica no vas a conseguir nunca un procesamiento de datos como con la digital. Fijensen que todos los circuito medianamente complejos tiene tanto su parte analogica como su parte digital. 

Pero desde mi punto de vista prefiero la digital aunque cinseramente me encanta pasarme horas calculando circuitos analogico.


----------



## palomo (Dic 18, 2009)

Por la parte que lo veo lo analogico me sirve mas todavia, lo digital aun esta en pañales y creciendo, aunque no dudo que este está avanzando a pasos agigantados aun le falta camino que recorrer, asi que por ahora soy analogo, cuando lo digital me alcanse ya les estare escribiendo asi:  0001100101100101  00110011111001001010

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Dic 19, 2009)

La electrónica digital NO está en pañales. De hecho,el ordenador desde el que estás escribiendo es "digital", y creo que no tienes idea de como están conectadas las compuertas que tiene adentro de ese cuadradito que se llama procesador.

Y curiosamente, la E.D. hace posible que no tengas que escribir en 0s y 1s, ya que esta automáticamente convierte las letras en 0s y 1s codificándolas en utf-8.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 19, 2009)

me facina la analogica pero no lo es todo, hay que saber sobrellevar ambos


----------



## electrodan (Dic 19, 2009)

Si querés hacer sistemas electrónicos que interactúen con sensores o transductores analógicos no te va a quedar otra que aprender de las dos.
Pero mas bien me parece que la electrónica digital no tiene mucho de "electrónica" clásica. Si a cualquier matemático le explicas un poquito eso de las compuertas te va a poder diseñar circuitos lógicos (aunque no involucren todos los conceptos de la E.D.).


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 20, 2009)

> la E.D. hace posible que no tengas que escribir en 0s y 1s, ya que esta automáticamente convierte las letras en 0s y 1s codificándolas en utf-8. v


 
eso tambien se puede hcaer con transistores separados, no hay porqué usar sólo compuertas.

de hecho la electrónica digital está mas limitada, ya que lo que haces con puertas lo haces contransistores, pero en muchas ocasiones no al revés


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 20, 2009)

a mi me gusta mas la electronica digital es mas simple


----------



## alexus (Dic 22, 2009)

uno mas de mi parte para digital!!!

no se , mejor dicho, a lo que estudie, electronica industrial, es todo: ahora anda, ahora no anda, ahora anda, ahora no anda...

1, 0, 1, 0...

me gustaria aprender elec. analogica.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 23, 2009)

Las compuertas están formadas por transistores. Simplemente, los transistores se agrupan en compuertas por comodidad en el diseño y análisis del diagrama lógico.


----------



## eidtech (Dic 31, 2009)

sebitronic dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista ninguna es mejor que la otra, una sin la otra son obsoletas, con la digital no vas a conseguir nunca la potencia que con la analogica y *con la analoica no vas a conseguir nunca un procesamiento de datos como con la digital.*



De hecho las computadoras analógicas pueden ser mas potentes que las digitales y resolver problemas que una digital no puede. Su problema, es que son computadoras de proposito especifico, es donde las digitales ganan debido a su gran flexibilidad para ejecutar un amplio rango de tareas.


----------

